# Picture Of My 130 Gallon Tank



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey, 
We finally got the film developed on our camera, so I scanned a picture that I took of my tank, the same day I decorated it. Since this picture I have added a lot more plants on both ends of the tank, and it looks a lot better. I wish I could share a more recent picture, but this is the best that I can do for now. I really want a digital camera!!
~Taylor~

Mods: I didn't know where to put this. I didn't think that I could put it in any of the pictures and videos forums, because I don't have any fish in it.

Scroll down for picture


----------



## Killa RedZ (Apr 10, 2005)

nice tank


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

nice tank man


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Whoa, I didn't know that this actually worked. I wonder why it has so many attatchments. They are all supposed to be the same thing, so don't waste your time opening every one of them.









I wanted to mention that it looks a lot classier with the cherry canopy on it too, but it is off and in the basement. I am putting a coat of polyurethane on it, because mold was growing on it, and I didn't want it to destroy my wood. I'm sure that the mold will still grow on the poly coating, but at least it should still wipe off easily and be no harm to my wood anymore. It is not a severe case anyway. Thanks for the comments. Like I said, it looks better now than in the picture, because of the added plants, but this is the best I can do.
~Taylor~


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

hmmm nothing comes up i even saved it


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

~Silly~Spy said:


> hmmm nothing comes up i even saved it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry. I hate messing around with this crap. I'd just much rather have a digital camera rather than having to go through with all of this. First my scanner software wouldn't work right, now the attatchments don't show....








~Taylor~


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

thats funny can those other guys even see the tank????They said it looked nice, I cant see it.

why dont you just add the pictures directly into the post??


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> thats funny can those other guys even see the tank????They said it looked nice, I cant see it.
> 
> why dont you just add the pictures directly into the post??
> [snapback]1087949[/snapback]​


Because you have to have an internet link then right?


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

I can't see them either. You should email me and I'll post them for you in this thread.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

sorry bro, i cant see them either


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Email me the pics Taylor, I'll host them for you.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It isn't a hosting issue, it's that he used bitmaps. Attach the files a jpeg or gif and it will work.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

Haha they said it looked nice and it doesnt even show up. Just post the pics on here.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> It isn't a hosting issue, it's that he used bitmaps. Attach the files a jpeg or gif and it will work.
> [snapback]1088166[/snapback]​


Crap, I wish I would have read that before I e-mailed the picture to doctorvtec to host. Oh well, I'll try and scan the picture to something else.








~Taylor~


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Okay, maybe it will work this time.... _*he crosses his fingers and squints his eyes*_


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Heres a cropped faster loading JPG version.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice tank man! What are the dimensions?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Cobra said:


> Nice tank man! What are the dimensions?
> [snapback]1088238[/snapback]​


Thanks. The dimensions are 18.5" wide, 23.5" tall and 72" long. Of course that is just the tank itself.

I know that it isn't really anything special now. I will have pictures in the future with a shoal of monster cariba in it.







Currently the only things that I have used for aqua-scaping are stones and plants. I know it would look so much better with driftwood, but Pet Supplies "Plus" doesn't carry it, nor does my lfs, and nor does PetsMart. Maybe the next time I get to PetsMart I will look at their fake driftwood, and if it looks halfway decent and isn't outrageously expensive I will get some.

Any comments and/or suggestions will be appreciated.
~Taylor~


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

i like your tank







my only suggestions are get a background, remove the rocks that are on top of the others, or silicon them that way the fish and tank won't be damaged. For a background, u can do black posterboards from walmart (42 cents each) or go with a picture type. Silicon (GE 1) you can get at lowes or home depot for under $5. And if you want driftwood....i have one for sale on slate too







check sig. your carbe will be happy though, good job


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved to pics.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

killerbee said:


> i like your tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I would like to get the "Amazon Waters" background. I hope that they sell that background that is at least 23.5" tall.

Thanks for the reccomendation.







I will keep the big rocks on the end of the right side of the tank in an arch shape like that, but I think that I will eventually change the ones on the left side, because it just looks too planned out to have one on each end. I like to keep things natural, but I like the looks of the big arch, so it will stay for now. So that means I will be looking for that silicone.








~Taylor~


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

Looks like your p's will have plenty of room to swim in there! I like your gravel and the rock arch. I agree - you need a background to tie it together!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> killerbee said:
> 
> 
> > i like your tank
> ...


Anytime bro, good luck and have fun thats what this hobby is all about.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

When I type my tank dimensions into the calculator on this site, it comes to 136 gallons, so I think I have a 135 gallon tank, not a 130.







I'll make some final measurements and change my signature if I have to....
~Taylor~


----------

